# Trees to smoker fuel



## leejones15 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey folks,
I'm not really much of a smoker (although I do own one, and have used it successfully), so my question isn't so much about that.
We just bought a home with acreage that had been a little unkempt for a decade or so.  There are several wild plum trees that I will be taking out this summer, and I thought maybe I could turn them into a little cash by selling them to smoker fuel.
My question for you is, how do you like your wood prepared?  Obviously it needs to be dried, but what about sizes? Whats the minimum branch thickness worth keeping?  Split the thicker logs?
Any advice on fair pricing for seasoned fruit wood per cord?


----------



## thomas phillips (Jun 24, 2015)

The bigger logs I would turn into chunks. There's a guy around where I live that will sell you a bucket of chunks of various types of fruit wood, other woods for $5.

Branch size I really don't know, I just use chunks on my little offset.


----------



## leejones15 (Jun 24, 2015)

How big is a good "chunk"?


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 24, 2015)

I would not cut it into chunks yet.  Cut it into splits.  You can always cut splits into chunks but once it's a chunk it's always a chunk.


----------

